# hamster might be ill :(



## lloyd (Dec 3, 2011)

my partner has a hamster he is about a year old. we noticed a few days ago what looked like a scab an his balls, this has grown x2 in the past 3 days.

He seems not to be bothered by it and still runs about like a nutcase. could it be that he has scratched himself so much there that he has bled?

Regards,

Lloyd


----------



## Blue Moon (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi Lloyd,
Please take the little man straight to the vets and keep me posted

Universal Blessings
Blue Moon.


----------



## Blue Moon (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi Lloyd,

How is the little man doing?
Did you manage to take him to the vets?
What was the outcome?


Universal Blessing
Blue Moon


----------

